# Fishing Pictures



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

I work for Great Days Outdoors Magazine, for those of you who arent familiar with the magazine, we are a monthly fishing/hunting publication for the state of Alabama and surrounding coastal areas. You can check out our web page at www.gdomag.com.We have a trophy room page each month that features photos submitted by our readers of them and their big catch or kill. If you have a picture of a big catch or kill that your proud of and want to have it in our magazine then you can email it to me along with the details and I will make sure we get you in. I'll list my email address below. Thanks guys! 

[email protected]


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris , this is Freddie from the Florabama :letsdrink ... we're going to Venice in the coming weeks , I'll get some pictures for you :takephoto


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Whats goin on man??! Its been awhile...sorry about that. I've been a little busy but I'll be up there soon for sure! That will be an awesome trip...I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures. I've been trying to figure something out for like three days and you're just the guy to ask....whats the last ingredient for a surfer on acid...Jager, pineapple and ???....I can't remember that last ingredient for the life of me!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MALIBU :letsdrink ...


----------

